# 2004 Maxima Brakes grinding and pulsating



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a 2004 Nissan maxima. Brakes just started acting up last week, it's really cold here.

The brakes make a grinding sound, front driver only. And it is pulsating with the frequency of the vehicle rather than a steady sound. However, at higher speeds when I apply the brakes there is no sound. The sound starts only around 40km and lower.

Mechanic thought the rotors and pads were fine. 

Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The grinding sound is generally caused by worn out brake pads producing a metal-to-metal contact. The pulsating effect most of the time comes from warped rotors.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

rogoman said:


> The grinding sound is generally caused by worn out brake pads producing a metal-to-metal contact. The pulsating effect most of the time comes from warped rotors.


Thanks that's what I wondered.

But could it be ABS acting up? That's what Mechanic wondered. He said it could be ice inside, blocking the sensor. He said drive it a week and come back if the issue still persists.

If it is because of bad pads, is there harm in driving it a bit longer?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When worn out brake pads produce a metal-to-metal contact, the rotors get gouged; what happens now is that for that particular wheel there is loss of braking ability.

All you have to do to verify that the pads are totally worn out is to remove the pads from the brake assembly and examine them. It's best to check all four wheels for pad wear.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I found there is some issue common with 2004 Maxima's ABS sensor:

ABS Issue - Clarification of Service Bulletin BR06-011b NTB07-016b '04 Maxima - Nissanhelp.com Forums

I too thought it sounded like the pads. But I pulled the fuse from the ABS and the sound is gone.

One problem is that fuse somehow disables the speedometer! I read there is an ABS plug near the Washer Fluid reservoir but I don't know which one. If anyone can help with that, great.

I'm not sure if I am capable of going through the procedure in the service bulletin, if anyone has done it, let me know.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I am really stuck. Any help would be appreciated.

Mechanic said the rear right sensor needed to be replaced.

We got a new one and replaced it and the abs is still not working - the abs light appears. The Code reads C1105 which is the right rear sensor.

Does anyone know, does the C1105 imply the sensor is bad? Is it possible that C1105 could occur and the sensor is still OK? That service advisory goes on about notches and a plastic hub - I don't get that.


----------

